# Best time of year to buy Minn Kota trolling motor?



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Hello all, 

Wondering if Minn Kota typically has attractive sales or rebates at particular times of the year. I have been considering a new bow mount to replace my 18 yr old Auto Pilot. It still works great, but it is showing its age more each year. 

I don't need the motor now, so have time to plan to capitalize on a sale.

Does Minn Kota have end of fishing season, pre-Christmas or post-Christmas sales? Does Cabela's or Bass Pro have Minn Kota specials or rebates? Thanks in advance.


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

If you go to minnkotamotors.com/promotions they will give a list of the rebates. Most of the time it is equal to $1 per pound of thrust. I am switching over to Bass Pro since they give a 10% discounts to Military members.


----------

